# Girls Alive!



## LadyFlynt (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay...I LIKE Kid's Quest. However, this church we are looking into has Girls' Alive and Boys' Brigade. They are NOT Reformed in Theology but the lady from the church says they are "sound". I just went to the CSB Ministries website and read the first lesson (which will be used tonight).

 They will be going over creation and how not everyone believes it was a literal 24hr day. They pull from Peter to give excuse for day agers/framework (whatever you want to call yourself if you believe this way...don't try to convince me that they are different, because it's the same deal hidden behind other words)....yet, they don't bring in the 24/6 Creationists hold the word "yom" as a reason for belief. Can we say "slight of hand" or "lopsided" here?!?! I so hated at a church in IL that the ppl that were discussing framework REFUSED to fully explain it...they sent you on a nice little merry chase that flate out didn't state anything. Thankfully Twin Oaks in MO had a Ken Ham Conference...this led me to think that the PCA supported 24/6 Creationism. Guess not. I might just keep my daughter with me in study tonight. Be praying for me...I will also be requesting to see next week's lesson from the teacher.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 13, 2006)

Spoke with the gal at the church...she's 24/6, it baffled her also but she stated the church doesn't take a stand one way or another. I can deal with that...but...



Why don't Presbyterian churches take stands on some of these issues? It'd make it easier to find a church. The only church I've been able to find that takes these kinds of stands is the FPC...but they won't take a stand on baptism...


Sorry, guys, just a wee bit frustrated...


----------

